
Two self-driving startups team up to build a different kind of Lidar - tmd83
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/05/how-optical-telecom-innovations-could-lead-to-cheap-powerful-lidar/?comments=1
======
_tb1_
This looks very promising. A more robust lidar based on some pretty simple
scientific principles.

